# Structural Engineer looking for work



## Stockers1981 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi all 
I am a structural engineer from the uk looking for work in NZ. I have got lucky and had one intervew but I am a still waiting for their reply. Can anyone tell me which agencies would be the best to go to for further job hunting? 
Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

I wouldn't recommend going through an agency. Without the right to work in NZ, an agent will do little to find you a job as it's not worth their time. Their time is money. They work on commission to find potential employees to fill roles so to maximize their income they will concentrate on candidates that are already in NZ with the right to live and work. The commission the agents get for finding candidates is high. It's a very lucrative business.

You'll do much better contacting potential employers directly whether they have a vacancy or not. Write to them all - letter or email and send CV and cover letter.

Unless an NZ employer is struggling to recruit people with your skills in NZ you'll struggle to obtain a job offer while still overseas and without a visa to come here and work. One thing employers don't want to have to get involved with is Immigration and visa's. They don't want to have to wait for any potential candidate that may not turn up. It's a massive risk for them and many now want the candidates to take the lead and commit by travelling here to put themselves in front of them in person. Every business is also trying to save money nowadays so don't like the thought of maybe having to shell out $xxk on a relocation package for a potential overseas candidate. They can save that by not recruiting from overseas unless absolutely necessary.
There is a distinct discrepancy between Immigration's Absolute Skill Shortage where you'd think it would be easy to get a job in those occupations and actually getting a job in those fields.

You have more chance if you have a visa but have not yet made the trip and also even more chance again if you have the visa and have already made plans to migrate.

I found that when I was mid Resident Visa application, not one employer was even interested in talking to me. As soon as I secured the visa and made plans to travel I had 3 interviews in a matter of a few weeks, came runner up in one vacancy, however the first place kiwi accepted the job and then offered the other 2. Contracts in hand in a matter of a few days and had to make a choice of which one I took.


----------



## Stockers1981 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi 
Thanks for the info. Its chicken or egg. I can't get a job without a visa or a visa without a job......I will hope for the job offer and take it from there...
thanks


----------

